# Hey everyone...newbie here...



## txmuziklover (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello everyone - 

I'm new to the site and it's actually pretty nice. I've searched a bit to see if I could find an answer to my question, but nothing came up.

I have a Briggs and Stratton 5 hp tiller. I bought it used and it came with the carburetor and linkage in a box. I've got the carb back together and I'm ready to reassemble, but the linkage is a nightmare. I'm not even sure if all of the pieces are there. I don't see any springs at all and I'm sure there is at least one. Is there an online repair manual that shows how to put everything back together on my particular engine? I've searched the Briggs web page and I can't make heads or tails out of it. 

If anyone has a thought, here is the tiller info:

- Model - 135292 
- Type - 0174-01 
- Code - 92121027

Any help would be certainly appreciated. I look forward to the discussions here on the new site I've found. 

Thanks!

Steve D
Texas


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to the Briggs service manual that should have what you need,Hope this helps.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/01_270962SingleCylinderLHead.pdf


----------



## Guppy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Did you ever get it back together? If not post a picture of what you got.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/support/?NTT=135292-0174-01


----------

